# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Calea Zacatechichi

## Orin

I just bought 25grams of Calea off an internet site, has anyone had any experience with it.....if so what were your results and hows the best way to take it? is it best in tea or smoked? I'd prefer not to smoke if I can help it, but I will if I have to.

----------


## killfrenzy

The best result I had was when I mixed a load of it into a bowl of live bio-yoghurt (I think the live part enhances the effects...same with pot).
I dont know the measurements tho...i just mixed it in till it looked enough :

Oh yeah I made the tea too, I ground up about 3 grams (or possibly nmore I dont know how much a gram is really)
boiled it in a pan of water for about 15 mins, strained off the residue and drank it.
From most reports, the tea is supposed to be nasty tasting but I kinda enjoyed it...it wasnt so bad so maybe i didnt make it strong enough...

Usually I drink the tea and smoke a joint of it before bed and it seems to work ok :-)

----------


## GUILE

couple questions for u guys.

1. is salvia completely legal in ohio?
2. is the dream herb completely legal in ohio?
3. where can i get these and about how much do they cost 8) ?
4. will they affect drug tests at all  :tongue2:  ?

----------


## Orin

Guile in answer to your questions:

I'm from the UK so don't know wether they are legal in Ohio, however both are legal in most states in the US so I imagine they have a good chance in Ohio.

Both are readily available on the internet just put them in the general search and hoards of companies supplying them will come up.

I should not have thought they would effect drug tests as they are legal, hence even if they did show up it would not be a problem.

prices vary depending on whether you just by the leaves or the extracts 5x or 10x etc, check the websites that sell them.

hope this helps

----------


## GUILE

yes it does help, i have been going to random sites on the net and they describe the effects of salvia as something like going into a trance and hallucinating and traveling to different places and what not. is it anything like that?

----------


## Orin

My experiences of Salvia I have had were using about 1/3 to 1/2 a gram of 10x extract mixed in a cigarette with skunk. What you need to do is take a large inhalation and hold it for as long as you can (can be difficult as salvia is quite harsh...maybe try a water bong) and after about 5 to 8 inhalations you will be tripping strongly. The skunk lengthens and increases the potency of the trip (ok its illegal .. but i won't tell if you don't  ::wink::  ) It lasted for me about four hours. and I litterally felt like I had sliced reality with a knife and stepped into an altered dimension.  I felt like I knew implicity the meaning of life and was interconnected with it...I felt like I had entered the realm of all knowledge. It was very different from an LSD or mushroom trip in that it was more intense and felt like more knowledge was imparted. Though I felt I knew the meaning of life ..it was like I saw it and it could not be put into words and thus could not be explained. Its a crazy place you go on Salvia and pretty intense so be prepared. 

A strange phenomenon I noticed and a few others I know who took it is that the first time you try it you get very little effect, don't know if this was being too cautious with the dosage or what but look out for it...if it doesn't work first time try it the next day and see what happens.

----------


## GUILE

i may be talking about this too much but i am curious  ::lol::  . but ne ways, i have found a couple sites that sell salvia and right now im trying to make a decision on what to purchase. obviously i want to buy the strongest stuff. so ne1 with experience smoking it please let me know what the best kind is and if you have a link id shake yer hand  :wink2:

----------


## Orin

I think the strongest you will get is about 15x

----------


## Orin

Just took a cup of tea of calea .............wow that is the most foul tasting stuff I have ever tasted!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## gameover

If you want good salvia go to www.iamshaman.com I just purchased one gram of 20x and it came with a good sized free smaple of 5x. Ive only trie the 5x so far, but wow! Bettter than the best 10x Ive ever had. I took one hit before goign to sleep, jsut to sort of relax. I wasnt planning on tripping out. And then bam! I did hold it in for 20-30 seconds but it still isnt usually that powerfull. I cant even explain what happened, but I started asking an odd quesiton out loud and not realzing what an odd question it was. Felt like My reality cloned....Im kinda scared to try the 20x. www.iamshaman.com takes good care in thier slavia work. Best salvia I have ever seen, smelled, smoked. ANd Ive trid some other good stuff. Just check it out. I give it my highest reccomendatin of any salvia seller Ive bought from.

*www.iamshaman.com* And no, I dont work for them!

----------


## GUILE

umm should i just disregard all the cautions on that site that say "not for human consumption"? just curious

----------


## dreamer3

that stuff seems like it should be illegal, but what does it do dream wise?

----------


## gameover

Is says "not for human consumption" so they dont get in trouble for selling it. Legally it has to sold as an insence but who buys special potent insence of salvia just to let burn in a room, for that much? No one! So yeah its cool.

----------


## GUILE

wow i sure do ask alot of question... but u seem to know wut yer talking about and i really apreciate yer help. anyways, im just curious about the ammount i should purchase. how far does a gram actually go? how many times can i feel the effects of 1 gram?

----------


## gameover

a gram is a lot. Plenty. Plus this site gives a free sample of Salvia with it(you get an optionof what it comes with. I chose salvia of course!) A gram is more than enough to last you quite awhile, assuming yuo dont smoke it all the time, but who smokes salvia ll the time? A gram should last you months and months. And if you got something like 20x, it shouldnt take more than a hit or 2, held in for 30 secs. to do the trick. if you do this PLEASE USE A SITTER!!!!

If you have any salvia related questions or any questions for that matter, feel free to PM me.

----------


## Orin

I took a cup of Calea tea last night using about 3 grams to make it and smoked a joint of it shortly before bedtime. as I laid down I thought 'this feels like something is gonna happen' .... then went to sleep and nothing! in fact my dreams probably weren't as clear as the night before with nothing. So wasn't really worth that absolutely disgusting taste for me.

----------


## christ was a socialist

> _Originally posted by GUILE_
> *couple questions for u guys.
> 
> 1. is salvia completely legal in ohio?
> 2. is the dream herb completely legal in ohio?
> 3. where can i get these and about how much do they cost 8) ?
> 4. will they affect drug tests at all  ?*



1.I Live in Ohio (cincinnati) and it is Legal, in fact the dea wants to schedule it, but there has been not a single report of a serious health case 
2.yes
3. Your best bet is 
http://www.salvialight.com
or
www.sagewisdom.com

salvialight actuallly owns a lab also, and have free shipping, and numerous other dream herbs

4. Salvia Info 
http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia.shtml
Calea (leaf of God)
http://www.erowid.org/plants/calea_zacatechichi/

----------


## christ was a socialist

> _Originally posted by GUILE_
> *i may be talking about this too much but i am curious  . but ne ways, i have found a couple sites that sell salvia and right now im trying to make a decision on what to purchase. obviously i want to buy the strongest stuff. so ne1 with experience smoking it please let me know what the best kind is and if you have a link id shake yer hand*



You can now get 20x extract at http://www.salvialight.com
They also offer combo packages. Have you read the experiance reports on erowid? 
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.cgi?...3=-1&C1=-1&Str=

Remember this isn't like weed or dmt. Salvia may be quick in effect, but it can take you, Some people a lot in fact just disconnect and travel to the other realms. It's all about respect for the herb. There is a lot of different quality stuff out there, don't believe the right wing media or people who say it's like LSD or any other drug, it is surely not, these websites that push it as that (salvialight does not) are going to get it scheduled, and they forget Republicans now control the government, so you can wake up one morning and possess an illegal substance.

----------


## christ was a socialist

> _Originally posted by GUILE_
> *wow i sure do ask alot of question... but u seem to know wut yer talking about and i really apreciate yer help. anyways, im just curious about the ammount i should purchase. how far does a gram actually go? how many times can i feel the effects of 1 gram?*








> *Salvia Divinorum Leaf and extract contents*
> 
> Each gram of plain dried leaves from Salvia Light contains approximately 3.6 mgs., or 4/1000 of a gram, of Salvinorin A. This is way above the average amount of 2.4 mgs. Each batch of leaves are checked for potentcy before exporting. All leaves found to be lower than 3.6 mgs. per gram of leaf are not exported.
> 
> 
> 
> DOSAGE for *PLAIN LEAVES* 
> Smoked Salvia Dosage Effects (Avg. potency plain leaf) 
> To attain Level 1 smoke 1/4 g  
> ...

----------


## gameover

Salvia light's salvia quality is not nearly as good as www.iamshaman.com

Salvialight was the first salvia I ever smoked and its qualty was decent, bt nowehre near the power of Iamshaman's.

----------


## dream-scape

> _Originally posted by killfrenzy_
> *From most reports, the tea is supposed to be nasty tasting but I kinda enjoyed it...it wasnt so bad so maybe i didnt make it strong enough...*



hmm, are you sure you actually had Calea Zacatechichi or that you correctly prepared it?  I know tastes differ between people and cultures, but it tastes similar to stomach acid, only much worse, and I can't image anyone enjoying that taste.

----------


## Howie

In the Tutorials there is some information on Calea Zacatechichi.

Calea Zacatechichchi (dream Herb):  http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4388

----------


## Grrrrrrawwwwrrr

is this legal to buy in new jersey

----------


## Grrrrrrawwwwrrr

also would this help you sleep

----------


## iadr

I bought a 16 oz supply of this so called dream herb off the internet a while back for $70,  ground it all up in my super blender, put it into gelatine capsules, then tried taking 3 or 4 of them before going to bed several times.

And after all of that work, zilch, nothing.  It has no effect on my dreams at all.  Vitamin B6 has a much greater effect on my dreams than this so called dream herb.

Guess it just doesn't work for some people.  

It is supposed to be perfectly legal and is called legalized mariana by some sites.  

Is it safe for human consumption ?  Probably, although in a few cases an alergic reaction can occur, which is why it is recommended that a small dose of it be put under the tongue for about 15 minutes a couple of times before consuming it, just to make sure there is not an alergic reaction.

And if an alergic reaction occurs, something like Benadryl should cure it.

Probably best just not to waste your money on this herb, at least that has been my experience.

----------


## Erebus

Alright man I've smoked quite a bit of pot in my life, and i'm pretty sure that a gram isn't that much.  I'm pretty sure that one gram is like a bowl or less so good luck getting more than one shot at it.

----------

